# Physical Exam Deferred



## Rajesh Kumar J (Feb 15, 2011)

If we come across a report which says physical exam is deferred and not performed without any definite reason why the physical exam was deferred, can the encounter be considered codeable/billable?


----------



## SuzanBerman (Feb 15, 2011)

If this is a new patient, no. Even if you knew why, it still couldn't be used.
Suzan


----------



## Jagadish (Feb 16, 2011)

We can bill the encounter with established patient codes.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 18, 2011)

*Is time for counseling/coordination of care recorded?*

If time spent in counseling/coordination of care is recorded correctly, then you may code using those guidelines ... even if it is a new patient.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

